# Fancy Hang-Tags



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,

We are launching a clothing line in the high end part of the market and we are wondering if there are any companies that offer fancy hand tags. Perhaps cloth, plastic, metal or various materials that would give our products a different look. 

Thank you, and I look forward to your answers!

Alban


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Fancy Hand-Tags*

One source for these type of hangtags are label manufacturers. Try www.bcilabels.com  Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Fancy Hand-Tags*

cool site Joe.. thanks


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Fancy Hand-Tags*

Thank you for the help. Great site. Any more companies doing this type of thing?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Fancy Hand-Tags*

hang tags related topics at T-Shirt Forums

hangtags related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

i'll keep following this post...


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

One factor to consider are the minimums. Can you use a 1000? The non-carton hangtags types can run you a $1 or more at some of these big places. This is not a big deal--however, if they require high minimums or set ups fees, you can be out of $1000 or more.

Look around for lower minimums and for places aimed at small manufacturers/artisans. It's these huge start up costs at all levels (all clothing components, marketing, basic business admin) that put little guys under real quick. Watch your pennies real closely and don't overspend on the shirt, equipment, marketing (work smart), or any of the labelling supplies.


----------

